# rich:datatabele : kennt Keine events ?



## rwolf (4. Mrz 2014)

hi all,

komme nicht weiter mit der Eventverarbeitung, weil mir

```
<a4j:ajax immediate="true" event="onclick" listener="#{bereichePoolBean.selectionListener}"
                          render="res" />
```
immer die Fehlermeldung :
"onclickevent is not supported for the UIDataTable"
liefert,
egal, ob ich bei event "onclick" oder "onRowCklick" oder sonstwas aus den
vielen listings im Web hinschreibe, es kommt immer obige Fehlermeldung !

das ganze ding sieht so aus :

```
<?xml version='1.0' encoding='UTF-8' ?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
      xmlns:h="http://xmlns.jcp.org/jsf/html"
      xmlns:ui="http://java.sun.com/jsf/facelets" 
      xmlns:f="http://java.sun.com/jsf/core"   
     xmlns:a4j="http://richfaces.org/a4j"
      xmlns:rich="http://richfaces.org/rich"      
      
      >
    <h:head>
        <title>Facelet for category-management</title>
        <link rel="stylesheet" href="../css/style.css" type="text/css" />
    </h:head>
    <h:body>
        
        <ui:decorate template="templates/testbanner.html"></ui:decorate>
        <h2>category-management</h2>
        <hr></hr>        
	<h:form>
            
        <rich:dataTable id="bereich" value="#{bereichePoolBean.list}" var="a" rows="15"
                     style="height:200px;width:300px;background-color:#9C9C9C;color:blue;" 
                       >
            <a4j:ajax immediate="true" event="onclick" listener="#{bereichePoolBean.selectionListener}"
                          render="res" /> 
                <f:facet name="caption">Anzeige aller Bereiche f&uuml;r MTX</f:facet> 
			<rich:column>
   				<f:facet name="header">lfdnr</f:facet>
   				<h:outputText value="#{a.lfdnr}">
   				</h:outputText>
   			</rich:column>
			<rich:column>
   				<f:facet name="header">bereich</f:facet>
   				<h:outputText value="#{a.bereich}">
   				</h:outputText>
   			</rich:column>
            
			<rich:column>
   				<f:facet name="header">bezeichnung</f:facet>
   				<h:outputText value="#{a.bezeichnung}">
   				</h:outputText>
   			</rich:column>
            
			<rich:column>
   				<f:facet name="header">ordnungsnr</f:facet>
                                <h:outputText value="#{a.ordnungsnr}">
   				</h:outputText>
   			</rich:column>
            
			<rich:column>
   				<f:facet name="header">lupdate</f:facet>
                                <h:outputText value="#{a.lupdate}">
   				</h:outputText>
   			</rich:column>
            
			<rich:column>
   				<f:facet name="header">luser</f:facet>
                                <h:outputText value="#{a.luser}">
   				</h:outputText>
   			</rich:column>
            
			<rich:column>
   				<f:facet name="header">mandant_id</f:facet>
                                <h:outputText value="#{a.mandant_id}">
   				</h:outputText>
   			</rich:column>
            
            (...datascroller wurde rausgenommen...)
        </rich:dataTable>
            <!-- </h:dataTable> -->
                <h:inputText value='#{bereichePoolBean.rowContent}' id='res' />
                <h:outputText value="irgendwas" />

   	</h:form>
        
    </h:body>
</html>
```
ohne das AJax-Ding kriege ich ne einfache liste wie erwartet , aber es kann natürlich nix
passieren 

für nen neuling schwer zu erraten...


----------



## redJava99 (4. Mrz 2014)

<rich:extendedDataTable>
<a4j:ajax event="selectionchange" .../>
</rich:extendedDataTable>


----------

